# Plotter schneidet "doppelt" - Fehler in Corel?



## reflexi (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo, ich bin neu im Forum und hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen?!

Ich habe ein freigestelltes Objekt von einem Foto in CorelDRAW X4 importiert und dort den Farbmodus auf Graustufen reduziert. Dann habe ich das Bild in PowerTrace (Typ: Umriss, Bildtyp: hohe Qualität), Farben auf 2 reduziert, und - mit zufriedenstellendem Ergebnis - vektorisiert. Irgendwie ist unter dem schwarzen Motiv, dass ich eigentlich plotten will, das gleiche nochmal in weiss, wodurch mir der Plotter alle Linien doppelt schneidet (= unsauberes Ergebnis). Wenn ich in PowerTrace unter dem Reiter "Farben" das Weiß entferne, ist leider das komplette Motiv aus dem Vorschaufenster verschwunden und es bleibt nur der "Schachbrett-Hintergrund".  Wo liegt mein Fehler?

Ich muss die Vektorgrafik in CorelDraw übrigens als .plt speichern und in Artcut6 öffnen, da mir der Treiber zum direkten Plotten aus CorelDraw irgendwo verschüttet gegangen ist. Das müsste aber eigentlich trotzdem gehen. Habe früher mit Inkscape vektorisiert, als .ps gespeichert, in CorelDraw10 geöffnet und dort als .plt gespeichert, dann in Artcut und geplottet. War sehr umständlich, aber das Ergebnis war super! Hatte so nie Probleme mit doppelten Linien...

Ich hoffe, ich habe mein Problem verständlich erklärt...

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## reflexi (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade eine - wenn auch nicht zufriedenstellende, so doch funktionierende - Lösung gefunden!

Ich bearbeite und vektorisiere die Datei in X4 und speichere sie dann als .cdr für Version 10.0 ab. Dann öffne ich die Datei im meinem antiquierten CorelDraW 10.0 und speichere sie einfach als .plt.

Die .plt in Artcut öffnen und ... der Plotter schneidet nur eine Linie

Viele Grüße

Christina

P. S. Vielleicht hat doch noch jemand einen einfacheren Lösungsweg ?


----------

